# Tanglefree's New Lessor Canada Decoys



## Big Hunt (Mar 19, 2008)

These will be available in 6 packs

MSRP $119.99 per six

Up-Right pack will include

2-short Rester
2-active
2-high active

Feeder pack will include

6 one piece feeders.

They will come with 2 stakes per decoy. One motion ring base and one field motion stake.


----------



## Big Hunt (Mar 19, 2008)

Short Rester


----------



## Big Hunt (Mar 19, 2008)

High active and Feeder


----------



## Big Hunt (Mar 19, 2008)

Another one


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Looks like a pretty good decoy.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

They look nice, a little light for up here but early season they would mix well. I'm surprised there isn't a copyright on that type of motion system. Looks like these, dakota's, and hardcores are using the same thing these days.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Tanglefree...a company who used to make decoy line...now has decoys, blinds, bags, etc., when did this happen?

What company related to hunting, DOESN'T have a decoy line these days?

Pretty soon there will be Hevi-Shot decoys, drake decoys, dokken dead fowl decoys, drake decoys, featherflage decoys...

But I will say they look alright.


----------



## Big Hunt (Mar 19, 2008)

They are darker depending on the angle that you are at


----------



## Big Hunt (Mar 19, 2008)

Tanglefree has been around since 1972 and we stand behind our products and we have excellent customer service.

Also, Drake has decoys


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Matt Jones said:


> What company related to hunting, DOESN'T have a decoy line these days?
> 
> Pretty soon there will be Hevi-Shot decoys, drake decoys, dokken dead fowl decoys, drake decoys, featherflage decoys...


We can hope so.. maybe then we'll pay realistic prices for pieces of plastic..

I gotta say.. I like the looks of them.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Big Hunt said:


> Tanglefree has been around since 1972 and we stand behind our products and we have excellent customer service.


Where are your decoys made?


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Those are great looking decoys!!! Very impressive


----------



## kill em (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice looking decoys. By the way do you have a website that you can order them at?


----------



## thame (Feb 6, 2008)

Good looking decoy! Are those stakes just stainless steel? It looks like they would give off a pretty good shine?


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

Matt Jones said:


> Tanglefree...a company who used to make decoy line...now has decoys, blinds, bags, etc., when did this happen?


 No kidding!

Are they fully flocked? They look like it. I give them top 4. They look great IMO.


----------



## Big Hunt (Mar 19, 2008)

They will be available in August 09 from our dealers. Like Rogerssportinggoods.com, Dunns Sporting goods, Preslys Sporting goods, Gateway Outfitters, Sportsmans Warehouse.

The stakes will be a flat black finish not the metal colr you see in the pics.

No they are not fully flocked but their color tint changes as you go around the decoy.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

wounder how their durrabilility is!

I can tell you this, if they look as good in person as these photos, i'll be buying them up pretty quick!! GREAT price for how they look, and I think i will like the motion system, even though I am not convinced a spread needs motion


----------



## Big Hunt (Mar 19, 2008)

Those exact decoys have been through baggage on several airplanes, UPS shipped acros the country and have been to several sports and buyers shows before those pics were takin when I got them. They have held up extremely well.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow  Those decoys look sweet! I will probably be buying a few for this fall!


----------



## TrevorB (Dec 21, 2008)

I like them. Do you have any pictures of a full spread from a farther distance?

Thanks


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

I like them more and more each time I look at the pics! Hope they are durable!


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

Very nice :beer:

Will you be offering honker decoys as well?


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Here's my question. Is it gonna take decoy bags to keep them looking that nice? I'm not saying I'll put them through hell or anything... But I'm not saying I won't.


----------



## Big Hunt (Mar 19, 2008)

There will be a honker version for the 2010 season.

How you care for your decoys is up to you. I will run mine in individual bags so I can keep the bases attached and keep them clean


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

Did i miss the part where someone gave the pricing on these?

I think they look pretty dang good!!

Pricing anyone?


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

K i'm an idiot,

The very first post answered my question.....

Sorry it's been a long day..


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

look good...I like the really light colored chest on them. That's one of the things that really stand out on Canadas in a field.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Are the pictures of honkers or the lessers? Some of both?


----------



## Big Hunt (Mar 19, 2008)

Lessors but they are the actual size of an 7-8lb goose


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Are they a ring base? I cant tell from the pics. I am impressed, they look pretty good and are half assed reasonably priced.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

They do look good! will they be hitting any of the major sporting good stores up here in the dakotas?


----------



## Big Hunt (Mar 19, 2008)

They come with a motion ring base that can stay attached and a motion field stake.

In the Dakotas would be Sportsmans Warehouse or Rogerssportinggoods.com


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Amazing how picky canada goose hunters are getting....looks like it would decoy geese to me.

BTW, more competition is good for the consumer Jonser.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> BTW, more competition is good for the consumer Jonser.


Definitely. :beer:

It's crazy to me the amount of options hunters have when it comes to decoys these days compared to ten years ago. I was just making an observation, I wasn't attempting to knock the product (I hope it didn't come across that way Big Hunt). Like I said, they look alright...which means good. 8)


----------



## blue geese (Apr 1, 2008)

look impressive for that price. :beer:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I think they look great for the price.

One thing I dont like is that there seems to be too much white or very light coloring used for feather detail.


----------



## Big Hunt (Mar 19, 2008)

The only white on these decoys is the but and cheek patch. The feathers appear to change colors when you move around the decoy. I took those pics at that angle to "show off" the feather detail.

Look at the pic of the sort rester and how dark his body is.....thats the exact same decoy in every picture I just changed the heads and angle of the decoy or the angle of the picture.


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

very nice looking decoy might have to invest in some


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

can you get them in Saskatchewan?


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

Woah!!!

I have one question for you Big Hunt...

IS IT AUGUST YET?!!!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

FPP! You guys left that one hanging!


----------



## Prarie Hunter (Jul 11, 2008)

Big Hunt can you put up the pictures of the Snows and Blues I cant get them up on another forum?


----------



## Krol (Jun 14, 2008)

What is the latest update with these decoys? When are they thinking they will be able to get are hands on some of these? Thanks


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Like the price as well...Are the heads flocked?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Those are some good lookin decoy's. I'll be tryin some out. Deny Pittman is that you?


----------



## 12cottrellj (Feb 26, 2009)

do u have any decoys left? I live in carksville mo


----------



## MCMANN (Apr 8, 2003)

any word on when we can start buying these


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

I just talked to Jason at /www.canadianwaterfowlersproshop.com and he gave me some info on these decoys.

1 He believes they are going to bump up the ship date to mid July??
2 He was not sure on pricing yet but he did say he thought they would be 
above the MSRP??
3 Overall he thought the decoys were a homerun. Size was comparable to other lessers on the market. He did say he was very impressed with the paint scheme. He actually put them on par with DSD's in terms of detail,coloring, and definition.  
4 He didn't have any input on the durability because as we know only time will tell on that one.

He said normly they would not sell a first year decoy like this but he knows Cory professionally and personally and puts a lot of trust in Cory.

I don't know Jason but he seemed pretty sharp and knowledgeable.

Sounds like a winner, hopefully they can keep the price around the MSRP range! :beer:


----------



## Prarie Hunter (Jul 11, 2008)

What happened to the snows and blues that were suppose to be coming out also?


----------

